# Ariens Deluxe 28 losing power under load



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

TLDR - New out of the crate Deluxe 28 struggles through as little as 4-6" of snow at the slowest speed, acting as if it wants to stall. Fuel on, choke on run (after a bit of warmup) and throttle on high. Swapped gas (93 to 87) but the machine still seems to be underperforming.

I purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 28 a few weeks ago just in time for this most recent storm. I unpacked her from the crate, set everything up, did a once over on oil and fluids in the gear case, and topped her up with fresh gas. Started first pull and seemed to run like a champ. Fired it up last night to attack the 20" of snow we got and immediately noticed that under load it seems to be losing power and bogs down like it is going to stall. Even at the lowest speed, I have to let off drive to allow the machine to clear the chute before progressing forward in order to prevent it from possibly stalling.

I had been running 93 octane in it and had read a few places (Ariens Deluxe 28 not running at full throttle) that could possibly be causing this behavior so I ran to the gas station and filled up a can with 87. Siphoned the 93 back into the other can, topped her up with 87 and went back at it. The fuel swap seemed to noticeably improve performance, but it still shows signs of struggling while only going through as little as 4-6" of snow at the lowest speed which I assume the machine should be handling without blinking an eye. I ended up being able to clear the snow at the sidewalk that was about as high as the blower itself, but as before I was only able to do so by moving the machine forward, stopping to allow it to throw that snow and then progressing forward again.

I did not think to check the spark plug or carb when setting it up (because it was brand new off the pallet) and given the current amount of snow and lack of place/time for me to really tear into the machine right now, I have not done it just yet.

Any insights or ideas are *greatly appreciated!*

Thanks


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

After continued research, I am wondering if adjusting the drive lever might be in order. It did seem to go rather fast in the 1st speed setting so I may try that.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

First the basics: Is the fuel shutoff fully OPEN? Is the choke fully OFF?

What gear were you in for the video? It did seem like it was moving fast for that amount of snow.

Use a clamp or tape on the auger engage handle so you can observe the auger in action. Are both sides turning?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would recommend following the directions in your manual and video to adjust your speed to get 1st "gear" as slow as possible. Also if you notice the machine struggling, take 1/2 width buckets. Also make sure your throttle is all the way to full, some times it appears you are at full setting, but there is one more notch up to get full throttle.

It was hard to tell in the video, but it didn't sound like your machine was bogging down and about to stall, more like it was bearing down under load. Sounded fairly normal to me? 
Slow the speed a little and or take 1/2 bucket widths in the deeper snow and see how that works for you.


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> First the basics: Is the fuel shutoff fully OPEN? Is the choke fully OFF?
> 
> What gear were you in for the video? It did seem like it was moving fast for that amount of snow.
> 
> Use a clamp or tape on the auger engage handle so you can observe the auger in action. Are both sides turning?


Fuel shut off fully open, choke fully off as well. 

Was in 1st gear. I have since adjusted it and while it helped a bit, it still seems to be underperforming.

Asked a neighbor who was outside, both sides of the auger are turning.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

robdenuto said:


> TLDR - New out of the crate Deluxe 28 struggles through as little as 4-6" of snow at the slowest speed, acting as if it wants to stall. Fuel on, choke on run (after a bit of warmup) and throttle on high. Swapped gas (93 to 87) but the machine still seems to be underperforming.
> 
> I purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 28 a few weeks ago just in time for this most recent storm. I unpacked her from the crate, set everything up, did a once over on oil and fluids in the gear case, and topped her up with fresh gas. Started first pull and seemed to run like a champ. Fired it up last night to attack the 20" of snow we got and immediately noticed that under load it seems to be losing power and bogs down like it is going to stall. Even at the lowest speed, I have to let off drive to allow the machine to clear the chute before progressing forward in order to prevent it from possibly stalling.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club,,have a Deluxe 24 , same engine..Read my post from BOGS DOWN....Engine might need more break in time for max power,, make sure the auger brake is disengaging completely when you engage the auger clutch, mine wasn't right from crate..seen from service position under bottom cover. I went to 89 octane from 87 and seems better...Your 1st speed does seem too fast too...


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> I would recommend following the directions in your manual and video to adjust your speed to get 1st "gear" as slow as possible. Also if you notice the machine struggling, take 1/2 width buckets. Also make sure your throttle is all the way to full, some times it appears you are at full setting, but there is one more notch up to get full throttle.
> 
> It was hard to tell in the video, but it didn't sound like your machine was bogging down and about to stall, more like it was bearing down under load. Sounded fairly normal to me?
> Slow the speed a little and or take 1/2 bucket widths in the deeper snow and see how that works for you.


I adjusted the speed selector lever and slowing it down did seem to help a bit. I twist the throttle as far as I believe it can go each time. It definitely performs better when doing 1/2 widths.

Maybe it is normal and i'm overreacting to it?


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

SNOWJOE said:


> Welcome to the club,,have a Deluxe 24 , same engine..Read my post from BOGS DOWN....Engine might need more break in time for max power,, make sure the auger brake is disengaging completely when you engage the auger clutch, mine wasn't right from crate..seen from service position under bottom cover. I went to 89 octane from 87 and seems better...Your 1st speed does seem too fast too...


Thanks, I had come across your post, but in the haste of trying to find a magic fix to get back out there and clear the snow I hadn't fully read through it. I will def. check the auger brake this weekend before the next storm I'm hearing could be as soon as next week. Where did you pick up the weight bar? I'm wondering if that will help prevent the blower from riding up as it is (in addition I have to adjust the scraper bar/shoes again.)


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

You might want to check the auger brake (it presses the belt into the pulley to stop the auger as soon as you disengaged the auger). It is a simple system, but can be out of adjustment sometime. If it brakes all the time, it would rob power and burn the belt.

Don't use gasoline that is more than 6 months.

I have the Deluxe model with the old 8hp tecumseh engine. I could go 4 gear in that snow condition. 6 gear if it is only 4-6 inches dry snow like you said. I rarely used 1-2 gears, unless it is thick, wet and heavy snow. It is just a comparison.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Dman2: read post #6 regarding auger brake.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

CO Snow said:


> Dman2: read post #6 regarding auger brake.


Sorry about that. I didn't mean to repeat what you said. I'm too lazy to read all the replies.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

That very pretty unit MUST be under warranty. With that few of hours run and that many dollars spent, I'll be consarned if I'm turning a wrench on the thing.
How many years warranty does a new Ariens come with?
Riding up can be caused by going too fast. You have to give the machine a chance to work.


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

Rob, from your pic & vid it looks to me like you're taking pretty big bites out of fairly deep snow that doesn't appear to be the light powdery stuff. It takes a lot of power to do this. I speak as an owner of a Deluxe 30 EFI, which has a larger engine, that will occasionally bog down under certain conditions also. In my opinion, 254cc's is on the low end for a 28" machine that's sold in Ariens "Deluxe" line. Consider that Ariens puts a 369cc engine on the 24" on the next model line up.

Of course hindsight is always 20-20, but knowing what I do know now, I would always recommend getting the largest engine one can afford if you really want to throw the snow in all conditions. Ariens should've installed the 306cc on the Deluxe 28" in my opinion.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely need to go slower or get 1st gear adjusted properly firsts. a snowblower can only move so much snow at once. you are also still breaking in the engine so you should still take it easy on the machine till you have run the engine for a couple hours.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

robdenuto said:


> Thanks, I had come across your post, but in the haste of trying to find a magic fix to get back out there and clear the snow I hadn't fully read through it. I will def. check the auger brake this weekend before the next storm I'm hearing could be as soon as next week. Where did you pick up the weight bar? I'm wondering if that will help prevent the blower from riding up as it is (in addition I have to adjust the scraper bar/shoes again.)


I made the weight bar myself by ordering online from metalsnet.com.,shipping was like $10..and the SS bolts and nuts from Homedepot, no shipping charge ..So cost me total about $35..Ariens sells one already painted for like $60 I think..The bar I ordered was 24" X 3"X 1/2" thick...but had to trim it down to 23 3/4" to fit it underneath...So if you order one, you can probably tell them to cut it at 23 3/4"..Drilling the 2 holes was no problem, just start off with small bits and work your way up to 5/16..


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Give the engine a bit more break in time, and don't be afraid to load the engine fairly hard for short durations. The first outings on my Deluxe 28 left me with your exact same concern that the engine was terribly underpowered. After a half dozen good heat cycles, my engine pulled adequately- it's still not killer but it's pretty good and I am satisfied with its performance. 

For the gasoline, you may see better performance with the 87 octane than 93 for a couple of reasons- 1. These engines are not high compression and a new engine will be even lower compression until the piston rings seat fully. 2. The alcohol in the fuel slightly leans the jetting which then is closer to correct.


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback all, I appreciate everyone sharing their insights. The snow that I was taking full scoops of the height of the blower was definitely fairly heavy snow. I'm going to check out the auger brake and give her some more time to break in before I dig in to the carb or plug. 👍


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi, ive had the 2018 deluxe 24 and 2019 platinum 24 sho. That being said the engine needs to be broken in and power will increase in due time. 

The 1st gear on both were just way to fast for me like so adjust it accordingly.

In the video, the engine seems to bog down at the end but dont mistake bogging down with governor droop. The governor arm will move under load to correct the engine power, that to will give more power when properly broken in.

I suggest getting an rpm/hour gauge as I did and many of us did to monitor rpm. That's is the best way see if your engine is running at the right speed. Your rpm should be at 3650+-100rpm. 

When broken in you can increase power even more by adjusting the governor arm to the furthest hole. The rpm will read 3900/3850rpm. 

Hope this helps. Cheers and enjoy!


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

Gauge installed. Supposed to have some snow tomorrow so will monitor RPMs. 🤞


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

robdenuto said:


> Gauge installed. Supposed to have some snow tomorrow so will monitor RPMs. 🤞
> View attachment 175220


I see the tach is showing 3490 rpms, was that with no load and fully warm?..Mine will read 3600-3630 when fully warm and no load or auger engaged..I was able to mount mine on the dash top left corner so I can read it easily when operating..Did you get a look at the auger brake?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Read all replies.
Like the idea of break in . What is the standard hrs for that on all snowblowers in general? I've read 20 hours is that about right?

also no mention of possible rejetting? I assume that is not an issue on Ariens like those big red machines?


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

robdenuto said:


> Gauge installed. Supposed to have some snow tomorrow so will monitor RPMs. 🤞
> View attachment 175220


If that is full throttle it is running low.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Read all replies.
> Like the idea of break in . What is the standard hrs for that on all snowblowers in general? I've read 20 hours is that about right?
> 
> also no mention of possible rejetting? I assume that is not an issue on Ariens like those big red machines?


Yeah 20 hours sounds about right. As for rejetting, I've never tried on an Ariens before, never had the need to.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

robdenuto said:


> Gauge installed. Supposed to have some snow tomorrow so will monitor RPMs. 🤞
> View attachment 175220


Was the machine warmed up when you took the photo of 3490 RPM?

The machine is almost within specs (3600 +- 50), but may increase 50 RPM or so, as it warms up from cold . My Deluxe 28 SHO after warming up for a few minutes runs at 3590 RPM with no load.

I would leave it for now, after maybe 20 hours run time, increase it if you feel you need to.

Also, please thoroughly read through the owners manual, it is important to have a full understanding of your machine.


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

This was immediately following a cold start. I did not get to look at the auger brake. The tank is full and my hand pump is apparently broken so I couldn’t get to drain the gas to put in service position. Going to run it down after this snow and check it out. 👍🏼


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Let the machine warm up for a few minutes before blowing snow, you may find the RPM increases closer to 3600.
Let us know how the machine performs today, also note the RPM when the machine is bogging down.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Those LCT engines are made to run at higher RPM (3850+-50 RPM)


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Nickdatech said:


> Those LCT engines are made to run at higher RPM (3850+-50 RPM)
> View attachment 175257


Yes, thats what I saw,, but the 254cc says 3600rpms... Why???


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Well just did 8-9 in. of dry fluff..Have to admit it gets stronger every time..Ran threw with little to no bogging this time...One thing I did before this time was put white lithium grease on the ends of the augers that meet the housing and spun it many times...had added just oil before and greased the zerks before too..Think have a total of 10 hrs. so far run time total...Also tried to creep between F-1 and R-1, by holding it between, and it actually went in reverse, so my setting is at optimum..no notch needed..


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

SNOWJOE said:


> Yes, thats what I saw,, but the 254cc says 3600rpms... Why???


I think it's just to make the engine last longer with moderate power, that would be my guest. But it makes quite a difference at 3850rpm and personally i rather run my machine at the specs that the LCT engine manufacturer suggest, not Ariens recommendations.


----------



## robdenuto (Feb 1, 2015)

Machine def took the 8” of lighter snow from yesterday like a champ. Max RPM was 3560. RPMs did drop when under load but no bogging down.


----------



## 85Hawk (Feb 2, 2021)

Six Pack said:


> . . . Of course hindsight is always 20-20, but knowing what I do know now, I would always recommend getting the largest engine one can afford if you really want to throw the snow in all conditions. Ariens should've installed the 306cc on the Deluxe 28" in my opinion.
> 
> Hi all. New here from Iowa. Been lurking for the past week or so and am enjoying the forum.
> 
> ...


----------

